# Cientistas dados como culpados pela morte das vítimas do sismo da Itália 2009



## fablept (22 Out 2012 às 23:23)

> *Six Italian scientists and an ex-government official have been sentenced to six years in prison over the 2009 deadly earthquake in L'Aquila.*
> 
> A regional court found them guilty of multiple manslaughter.
> 
> ...



Não conheço muito bem os contornos da história, mas fiquei


----------



## Z13 (23 Out 2012 às 00:08)

Isto é uma vergonha...

Tanto politico incompetente e corrupto neste mundo, e prendem uns cientistas que sabe Deus os meios de que teriam à disposição...

É mais uma prova que para se ser Juíz, além de se conhecer a Lei, tem que ser culto.


----------



## AzoreanShark (23 Out 2012 às 21:56)

Não sei se tem a ver com perfurações geotérmicas que podia levar a isso, ou se isso foi outro sismo. Mas enfim, geólogo em Itália é uma profissão de risco que poucos o devem querer ser agora.


----------



## adiabático (24 Out 2012 às 18:23)

"My life from tomorrow will change," the former vice-president of the Civil Protection Agency's technical department said, according to La Repubblica.

"But, if I am judged by all stages of the judicial process to be guilty, I will accept my responsibility."

Retenho estas palavras do vice-presidente do dep. técnico da Protecção Civil por me parecerem incompreensíveis. Não há integridade, moral ou cívica, que justifique que o mesmo se dê como culpado caso os tribunais assim o decidam. Estamos perante um caso extremamente perigoso para a investigação científica.

Também acho que é dever da comunidade científica denunciar a decisão judicial italiana, sem qualquer pejo de respeito institucional. Uma decisão destas só pode ser arbitrária e impassível de fundamentação objectiva.

Como estou fora do meio talvez me escape alguma coisa, mas acho que vocês meteorologistas deveriam desde já assumir uma posição quanto à possibilidade de vos ser imputada responsabilidade civil pelos prognósticos emitidos. Aparentemente, até responsabilidade criminal.

Não acredito em teorias da conspiração mas acredito que haja vontade de atingir a comunidade científica por trás deste veredicto.


----------



## adiabático (24 Out 2012 às 19:15)

de: http://www.presstv.ir/detail/2012/10/23/268364/italy-disaster-head-quits-over-laquila/



> *Italy disaster head quits over L’Aquila earthquake*
> 
> The head of Italy’s top disaster body has resigned from his post to protest against a verdict convicting seven members of the earthquake section of manslaughter.
> 
> ...


----------



## adiabático (24 Out 2012 às 19:57)

Não me espantaria que o veredicto tivesse por trás a pressão das seguradoras para encontrar formas de evitar ter que pagar os danos.

O que levanta uma questão paralela interessante: a de saber se o grau de responsabilidade do cientista muda a partir do momento em que este aceita, contratualmente, desenvolver estudos cujas conclusões se destinem a orientar as ferramentas financeiras de gestão do risco. E se essa responsabilidade deve ser limitada ou ilimitada. E se o risco inerente a assumir essa responsabilidade é ou não adequadamente reflectido nas remunerações por esse tipo de consultoria... Quando se entra por aí, são só os números que falam, esqueçam-se as questões de princípio.

Outra questão paralela, sempre latente nas relações entre a ciência e a política, tem que ver com a instrumentalização da ciência para fins políticos. Infelizmente, aí há culpas de parte a parte, pois também há "cientistas" que aceitam fazer o jogo de políticos, podendo fazê-lo de muitas formas, desde desenvolver processos demonstrativos construídos para se justificar pressupostos (e não para os pôr à prova) à utilização selectiva de dados.

Não estou a querer "colar" nenhuma destas questões ao assunto em causa. Já li algumas versões contraditórias desta história mas de maneira nenhuma o suficiente para me poder considerar informado. Mas até ser informado do contrário ponho-me do lado de quem presume a inocência dos acusados, não tendo sido manifestadas provas de dolo ou negligência.

Também não compreendo que tipo de argumentação podem usar os acusadores. Dizem que os cientistas e técnicos da Protecção Civil emitiram comunicados apaziguadores pouco antes do sismo. Dizem populares locais que, se não fossem esses comunicados, talvez não tivessem sido apanhados de surpresa... Mas como, pergunto-me?? Do pouco que conheço da previsibilidade de sismos, pode até ser possível quantificar, com toda a incerteza inerente, uma probabilidade de ocorrência, numa determinada área geográfica mais ou menos ampla, num determinado intervalo de tempo, mas as pessoas parece que queriam que lhes tivessem dito, naquela algura, para não irem dormir, ou trabalhar, para ficarem atentos, para poderem fugir se houvesse um sismo? Que tivessem evacuado a cidade? Face a uma probabilidade?

Pergunto, o que mais poderia a protecção civil ter feito? Imaginando que tinha sucedido o inverso, que tinham, com base nos mesmos dados, optado por dar ênfase à probabilidade de ocorrência e não à incerteza. Não teriam lançado o pânico? Originado a fuga de habitantes, a paralização da economia... E se, depois, não acontecesse sismo nenhum de intensidade preocupante? Caíam-lhes em cima a reclamar indemnizações por perda de lucros? Ou processos criminais por lançar o pânico?


----------



## adiabático (24 Out 2012 às 20:03)

do guardian:



> *L'Aquila quake scientists: creating scapegoats will cost even more lives*
> _Many more lives can be saved by earthquake mitigation measures than by retrospectively targeting scientists
> _
> In 2009, the long-range forecasting team at the UK's Met Office assured us that we were in for – as they so enticingly put it – a "barbecue summer". Somewhat depressingly, but perhaps not surprisingly, this never materialised as the gloom and drizzle of spring merged eventually with that of autumn.
> ...


----------



## adiabático (24 Out 2012 às 20:31)

Para não ficar sem contraditório.

Leiam o artigo, mas leiam também os comentários no site de blogues convidados da Scientific American:

http://blogs.scientificamerican.com/guest-blog/2012/10/22/the-laquila-verdict-a-judgment-not-against-science-but-against-a-failure-of-science-communication/

Por mim acho que o autor, ao expressar uma opinião que é legítima, foge à questão essencial que é a responsabilização criminal dos 7 técnicos envolvidos por... comunicação inadequada... 6 a nos de prisão efectiva... montantes incalculáveis de indemnizações...

Sr. Ropeik, pode achar o que quizer mas esta é a questão central.



> *The L’Aquila Verdict: A Judgment Not against Science, but against a Failure of Science Communication*
> 
> By David Ropeik | October 22, 2012 |  Comments13
> 
> ...


----------

